# Fast Eddy Rib Recipe



## fbi van outside (Jan 6, 2017)

So I am trying the Fast Eddy method for the 1st time. Ribs still got about 1 - 1 1/2 hours to go. I am not doing the glaze part because everyone in my family except me do not like wet ribs. Using CookinPellets Perfect Mix.













Baby backs.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Jan 6, 2017






Okay, I am a devotee of the FE rib recipe. The ribs came out awesome. Great bark on the outside, excellent flavor and meat was super juicy and tender. The only downside is cooking at 275 on my pellet smoker left no smoke ring; however, we did taste a hint of smoke. I will have to use my AMNPS to increase smoke profile.

The 1st rack was done in 3 hours. Checked the temp pulling at 198. The 2nd rack was only at 182 so I had to leave on for another 20 minutes or so. 1st rack was almost devoured immediately by family...bunch of vultures I tell ya! Didn't even have side dishes ready either.













Ready.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Jan 6, 2017


















Bend.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Jan 6, 2017


















Dinnar.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Jan 6, 2017






I was el cheapo and we ate off paper plates!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 6, 2017)

Fast Eddy Method???

The ribs look great.  Obviously everybody thought so too.

Gary


----------



## fbi van outside (Jan 6, 2017)

[VIDEO]]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

The ribs look fantastic!

Well done!

Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 7, 2017)

That plate looks awesome, except for the brussel sprouts. Sprouts and I don't mix very well, and during the winter months with the windows closed - that's one flavoring the family frowns upon. 

chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2017)

Great looking ribs! I've been smoking mine with the pit running at 325 the last couple times. End up being done in about 90 minutes. Hot and fast!


----------



## b-one (Jan 7, 2017)

Ribs look great! Another way to cook them fast is on the spit!


----------

